# Photo Challenge: January '11 "Adventure"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the December '10 challenge, the   poll will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Adventure"*.  Let's see what you can do this month.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines  be followed:


"Adventure" can be found in many forms in life, just come up with something that best illustrates the idea to you.
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the   way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an effort,   get out there, try something different, but most of all, have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00  Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate      in this challenge please take a moment to read through the   following:  

 The   deadline  for submissions is 31 January 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing      watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo        (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation      emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or      remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the      winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new      thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before      it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*    into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form    <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "January '11 Photo Challenge      Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it      to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................      .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com      and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it        into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when      photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are   excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the   photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting   process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures        located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time        to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as        the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email        programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When   these      programs calculate attachment size they will often read   larger than     they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a target   size of about   140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Shawnda

I'm still a novice by a lot of standards - but I'm going to try and come up with something for this challenge.


----------



## OGDaniel

I'm very excited to see what everyone will come up with


----------



## china999

Love the idea! Cant wait to see the result.


----------



## shibs51

i'm very new to this. but maybe give it a shot


----------



## jack58

Chris of Arabia said:


> The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00  Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.



I received my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest on Jan 17th. 
Thanks!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

Whats  the dateline for submittions


----------



## Denjel

done 
Thank you.


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR

jack58 said:


> Chris of Arabia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they give out awards anymore as I have yet to receive my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest and it has been over a month ago?
Click to expand...

 
Read the FAQ, it will tell you.


----------



## jack58

honoryourlifeFXR said:


> jack58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris of Arabia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they give out awards anymore as I have yet to receive my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest and it has been over a month ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the FAQ, it will tell you.
Click to expand...


I did before I submitted. They were suppose to have a $25 Amazon award for this contest.

UPDATE:
I received my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest on Jan 17th. 
Thanks!


----------



## gulfman1

I´m just a beginner and a new comer, but I´ll certainly expect to learn something with the contest! Maybe I´ll give it a try&#8230;


----------



## MrEdinarea51

I am a newbie to this forum and this is a first for me, for both the subject of my submission and sbmitting to any kind of Photography Contest. I just hope it's not my last.


----------



## peaches0516

Still new to all this but I will try my best.


----------



## swimswithtrout

I'm new to this site, and saw the 150Kb file size for submissions, but didn't see anything about file dimensions.  What are the maximum dimensions this site allows that won't blow out the sides ?  Thanks !


----------



## swimswithtrout

swimswithtrout said:


> I'm new to this site, and saw the 150Kb file size for submissions, but didn't see anything about file dimensions.  What are the maximum dimensions this site allows that won't blow out the sides ?  Thanks !



  I think I found it in the general FAQ's section, 800pix wide, is that correct ?


----------



## Wawa Coffee

I'm a newb to photography and this site but I may attempt this challenge just to better myself if anything.


----------



## 4Nines

jack58 said:


> Chris of Arabia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00  Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they give out awards anymore as I have yet to receive my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest and it has been over a month ago?
Click to expand...


PM me your mailing address and we will get this out to you!


----------



## jack58

I received my Amazon $25 award for Novembers "communication" contest on Jan 17th. Better late than never! :mrgreen:

Thanks!


----------



## JoeBoy

Great challenge, I feel like I need an adventure right now.....I might just have to submit a photo from adventure's past!!


----------



## JoshC.

JoeBoy said:


> Great challenge, I feel like I need an adventure right now.....I might just have to submit a photo from adventure's past!!



"Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding the archives, that is not a challenge!"

...


----------



## Sirashley

I haven't entered one of these in forever... Should be fun... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, the deadline date has now passed, so no more entries. I'll go take a look at what's come through the entry door. The February Challenge will be along shortly.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

As an aide memoir for next month, can I point out that:

1) Zip files are not an acceptable method of bypassing the file size restrictions and will not be processed.

2) File sizing can be achieved as follows using Photoshop:


Use Ctrl + Alt + I to get to the image resize  dialogue (or Mac equivalent) - set the longest side to something between  600 to 800 pixels
Choose File | Save As
In the dialogue box, select the JPEG file format option, choose a name to save the file as, click OK
On the next dialogue box, adjust the quality setting down, until  the indicator shows a filw size of less than 150Kb, click enter
Submit the photo to the competition
3) You do actually have to attach the resulting image to the email.


----------



## smeat

Do you ever say a month ahead what next months will be?


----------



## matekat

I'm going to try and come up with something for this challenge.


----------

